# Tiene salida laboral rapida la electronica digital? Se gana bien?



## Carla Frenquelli (Oct 4, 2012)

*Hola, mi nombre es Carla, tengo 34 años y soy de Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina. Mi historia es la siguiente... Quiero empesar a estudiar algo... y se me ocurrio empesar con algo corto, como un curso. Me gusta mucho todo lo que es electronica y todo lo relacionado con lo tecnico, y buscando di con el curso de Electronica Digital. Si alguien me puede asesorar sobre este curso y decir si tiene salida laboral genuina y si no habria inconvenientes para encontar trabajo debido a mi genero, le estaria agradecida.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2012)

estudiar electrónica no es un curso corto,
no busque  estudiar algo ''porque tiene salida laboral'' ,estudia algo que te guste ,luego viene trabajar de lo que te guste,
,a todo esto me pregunto como hiciste para pasar la prueba de ingreso?
hay mas opciones,,
peluquería por ejemplo,si te gusta, ganan muy bien, un corte de cabello en 15 minutos 50 pesos mínimo
por lo menos la peluquera de mi barrio gana mas que yo en mi taller


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2012)

Si bien el comentario de el-rey-julien tiene un tono algo machista, no deja de tener razón.
Aprender electrónica es bastante mas que un curso y peor se es "corto", y si alguien te dice que luego de venderte un curso de este tipo vas a conseguir una salida laboral, te quiere estafar.


----------



## Carla Frenquelli (Oct 4, 2012)

No es asi, si me gusta la idea de estudiar Electronica Digital... Porque todavia no se nada al respecto, asi que es una idea, que por supuesto me seduce. Porque la nocion sobre lo que es por supuesto me la doy. Solo que necesito laburo tambien... y preguntaba si esto era rentable, pero creo que de todas formas lo voy a hacer igual porque me gusta. Se que peluqueria deja plata pero no es eso para mi, ni me gusta. Lamento que se haya mal interpretado mi pregunta y tampoco me la respondiste, pero no importa. Y no entiedo que es eso de como pase la prueba de ingreso?? Si pase, pase... por algo pase.



*Respuesta para Fogonazo:* Esta bien, no hay problema... el no me conoce y saca conjeturas, nada mas... gracias por el dato de que un curso corto no me serviria... ya vere como encaro... tal vez lo haga igual como para introducirme en el tema y despues seguir con un nivel mas alto... ya vere...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2012)

no fue mi intención que sonara machista,.
solo se me ocurrió alguna otra salida laboral rápida y que se gane buen dinero,


----------



## Carla Frenquelli (Oct 4, 2012)

esta bien, no sono machista, sono a que me fletabas... nada mas... pero te entiendo perfectamente... esta bien lo que decis... mas alla del tono o la forma en que lo dijiste...


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 5, 2012)

Carla Frenquelli dijo:


> *Hola, mi nombre es Carla, tengo 34 años y soy de Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina. Mi historia es la siguiente... Quiero empesar a estudiar algo... y se me ocurrio empesar con algo corto, como un curso. Me gusta mucho todo lo que es electronica y todo lo relacionado con lo tecnico, y buscando di con el curso de Electronica Digital. Si alguien me puede asesorar sobre este curso y decir si tiene salida laboral genuina y si no habria inconvenientes para encontar trabajo debido a mi genero, le estaria agradecida.*



Buen día Carla Frenquelli, hacer un curso de electrónica en este caso electrónica digital está muy bien, sería algo básico como para comenzar en el mundo digital y comprenderla mejor, en cuanto a lo laboral y más en esa área es bastante complicado, pero con conocimientos básicos en electrónica hay más oportunidad para una mujer, si así! es ya que una opción que puede laborar está en las tiendas de electrónica , porque  la gran mayoría que trabaja ahí son mujeres, si labora ahí puede ir aprendiendo como es el negocio y poder adquirir  más experiencia en el mundo de la electrónica, lo comento porque tengo 2 amigas que trabajan en tiendas de electrónica y a su vez estudian Tecnología  Electrónica,  trabajando ahí se dará cuenta que lo que más mueve el negocio de la electrónica, como por ejemplo  la venta de ciertos componentes,  venta y reparación de Sonido profesional como Potencias, Mixers, también Luces de discoteca incluyendo reparación y  alquiler, instrumentación entre otros, opciones de poder laborar hay muchas un claro ejemplo es  la electrónica de potencia, en luces de discoteca, reparación de equipos de sonido & TV, reparación y mantenimiento de computadores entre otros,   llevo 5 años en Luces & Sonido y la verdad da su buen fruto , así que si decide realizar algún curso  tenga en cuenta este consejo;  Antes de realizarlo que es lo que más se vende y se mueve en el mercado electrónico la verdad es un gran imperio, en cuanto a  la electrónica digital hoy en día como por ejemplo para laborar  está en alarmas y sistemas de seguridad, como circuitos cerrados con su respectiva instalación, la telefonía fija y inalámbrica, telefónica satelital, GPS entre otros, es un área muy extensa la verdad yo le recomendaría algún curso que no se necesite muchos conocimientos teorico-practicos, para laborar en algo que le guste y este en el alcance del campo laboral en la electronica  de hoy en día.

Saludos.


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 5, 2012)

La electrónica no se aprende en 2 días, requiere muchísimos conocimientos ya que no deja de evolucionar, con un curso básico quizás te valdría para trabajar como dependienta en una tienda de componentes o algo así, pero para reparar, un módulo superior o ingeniería y aun así hace falta experiencia para localizar las fallas de los equipos.

Luego no está todo lo bien pagado que debería, hay averías que te pueden llevar varias horas y no se puede pedir demasiado, también está el tema de encontrar los repuestos...

Peluquería, enfermería, informática o algo así sería más adecuado para ti. Pero si llevas la electrónica dentro, adelante.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2012)

Como ya comentaron los demas, es algo complejo que tomes un curso y de alli salgas a trabajar, pero si te atrae la electronica digital y quieres trabajar (relativamente) rapido te puedo recomendar cursos de programacion (Visual, .Net, alguna plataforma libre, o incluso para celulares como Android). Y despues eso complementarlo con alguna carrera o cursillo de electronica... incluso puedes ir haciendolo como hobby mientras te dedicas a la programacion

Recomiendo mas celulares por que van muy de la mano (las nuevas aplicaciones requieren el uso de los sensores internos del celular), aprender desde cero la programación no es tan tardado (seran unos 3 a 6 meses bien invertidos) y al menos en mexico es un area muy solicitada y muy bien pagada


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> peluquería por ejemplo,si te gusta, ganan muy bien, un corte de cabello en 15 minutos 50 pesos mínimo
> por lo menos la peluquera de mi barrio gana mas que yo en mi taller



el dueño de la peluqueria, el que paga alquiler.
y las empeleadas esta n por comision, trabajan y solo ganan un porcentaje , y si no hay trabajo estan de pavotas todo el dia en el local ........por nada.

la vida no es regalada para nadie.



Fogonazo dijo:


> machista, .


elmundo es como es:
machista por herencia  y hembrista por vehemencia ,ambos malos.
pero hay que saberlos para poder moverse.



Fogonazo dijo:


> y si alguien te dice que luego de venderte un curso de este tipo vas a conseguir una salida laboral, te quiere estafar.


 ..............................verdad clara y simple.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

fer nadie dijo que sea regalada la vida,hay que romperse un poco el lomo,
tengo un amigo que puso peluquería canina y baña perros, el pone el local y van 50 y 50 con la peluquera,
pero seguramente la mayoria entre el alquiler del local,impuestos y demás gastos ,si seguramente queda poco margen


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2012)

Carla Frenquelli dijo:


> *Hola, mi nombre es Carla, tengo 34 años y soy de Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina. Mi historia es la siguiente... Quiero empesar a estudiar algo..*



lo ya dicho.... que lo desees y eso si : tomate el trabajo de investigar un poco , donde hay UN BUEN  lugar, por que esta lleno de porqueria y engaño .



Carla Frenquelli dijo:


> *Hola, mi nombre es Carla, tengo 34 años y soy de Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina. Mi historia es la siguiente... si tiene salida laboral genuina *



ah... trabajo ?? eso es otra cosa:
mira a tu alrededor, mira a quienes conoces, de familia /confianza, por ese lado es donde siempre podes conseguir algo , es la ventaja , cuando tenes una mano .



Carla Frenquelli dijo:


> *Hola, mi nombre es Carla, tengo 34 años y soy de Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina. Mi historia es la siguiente... .......y si no habria inconvenientes para encontar trabajo debido a mi genero, le estaria agradecida.*


no deberia , pero siempre lo hay , nunca somos iguales, recuerdo cuando viajaba en el titanic...... lo que me costo conseguir un lugar en un bote y eso que el dia anterior decian que eramos todos iguales.
pero bueno, fijate vos, es como te dije antes:
tenes que hacer el primer trabajo que es analizar tu entorno , no solo para encontrar limitaciones, tenes que buscar ventajas, (amistades, conocidos) , tenes que buscar las posibilidades y aprovecharlas.
es asi este mundo .
al hombre no le va mejor, no te creas, si bien puede conseguir facil trabajo de mecanico pero los huevos que le cuelgan igual que el orgullo y muchas cosas mas le son una carga pesada.

es el ingenio y el analizar las csoas tranquilo lo que te permite encontrar el camino .

un saludo y suerte.


----------



## powerful (Oct 8, 2012)

Hay un componente en la forista Carla que no me gusta mencionar, pero ella lo dice,......tengo 34 años.....quiero empezar.....

A los 34 años muchos ingenieros tienen  10años de experiencia , los técnicos más de 12años y los que estudiaron unos "cursillos" más de 15años de experiencia.

Es una realidad que tienes que afrontar cuando solicites trabajo en una empresa,.......si trabajas independientemente no existiría  los problemas que comento, pero el conocimiento se hace con los años, sumale a tus 34 años la experiencia que necesitas para ser independiente , tu propia jefa!!!

Mucha suerte!!!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2012)

Para ganarse la vida con la electrónica me parece que hacen falta unos cuantos cursos, no uno.
Aparte que a este lado del charco harían falta un par de milagros además.


----------



## Scorpion79 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello yo estudie electricidad industrial y luego una Licenciatura en informática, pero mi sueño siempre fue la electrónica y la vida o la falta de determinación no me permitió estudiarla como quería, pero mira pues tengo 33 y estudio electrónica, aunque me desempeño como administrador de red.


----------



## Vick (Oct 20, 2012)

Acabo de ver este tema, la pregunta es algo ambigua, ya que hay que saber un poco más...

¿Sabes ya algo de electrónica, o vas a iniciar desde cero?

Habría que ver a que curso te refieres, ya que algunos pueden no ser muy buenos, además la electrónica digital es un campo muy extenso, y cada libro/curso puede estar enfocado a cosas diferentes, desde lo más básico solamente, hasta temas muy avanzados sin pasar por lo básico, en cuyo caso a un principiante realmente no le sirve (si no sabe ya lo básico) muchos cursos incluso te venden algo que no es electrónica aunque el titulo así lo diga.

tal como ya te dijeron encontrar trabajo inmediatamente después del curso... no lo creo, tendías que correr con mucha suerte de algún empleo en donde se requiera justo lo que sabes o puedes hacer en ese momento.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 24, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comento el rey julien, hay que estudiar algo que nos guste, y asi poder desempeñarlos mejor posible en esa area,la electronica es muy amplia, y nunca se termina de aprender, por ejemplo yo empece a los 13 años, porque me gustaba, y jamas pense n que trabajaria en ello,porque?, porque en el pueblo donde me inicie no habia ni energia electrica, para poder desarrollarme y seguir estudiando tuve que  emigrar hacia Lima, capital del Peru, donde la opción laboral era mínima y muy competitiva, y actualmente lo sigue siendo aun mas, tuve que realizar labores muchas ellas, que no tenían relación con lo que estudiaba; ahora ya peinando canas, puedo decir, que aunque ignoro todavía muchas cosas, trabajo en el campo de la radiodifusión; no soy millonario en dinero, pero tengo muchisimos amigos, y vivo feliz haciendo lo que me gusta, hago este comentario, como una manera de hacer conocer mi experiencia, sin animo de desanimar a la señorita que inicio el post, que mientras le pongas voluntad  a lo que hagas, no te moriras de hambre.


----------

